# Impfung ist nicht freiwillig



## waldy (23 September 2021)

Hallo
Nach dem wie ich höre Vorschläge, für Ungeimpfte bei AU keine Leistung bezahlen- es sieht doch wie eine Pflicht, sich impfen lassen.

Nur wenn das ist Pflicht - dann unsere Politiker entsprechend sollen sich verantwortlich für die Leute stellen, mit entsprechenden Schaden Ersatz. Falls nach zwingenden Impfungen die Leute bekommen neben Wirkungen.

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Nach dem wie ich höre Vorschläge, für Ungeimpfte bei AU keine Leistung bezahlen


Betrifft dich das denn überhaupt?

Wer zwingt dich, dich impfen zu lassen? Kannst du das mal genau erklären?


----------



## kafiphai (23 September 2021)

Der Entfall von Entgeldfortzahlung in DE gilt auch nur für Arbeiter und Angestellte, auf Beamte trifft das nicht zu....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2021)

🍿


----------



## escride1 (23 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nach dem wie ich höre Vorschläge, für Ungeimpfte bei AU keine Leistung bezahlen- es sieht doch wie eine Pflicht, sich impfen lassen.
> 
> Nur wenn das ist Pflicht - dann unsere Politiker entsprechend sollen sich verantwortlich für die Leute stellen, mit entsprechenden Schaden Ersatz. Falls nach zwingenden Impfungen die Leute bekommen neben Wirkungen.
> ...


Es gibt keine Impfpflicht. Punkt, Basta!

Es gibt aber einen Vorschlag für ein Modell das vorsieht das derjenige der sich einfach so aus Jux und Dollerei nicht impfen lassen will selbst für seine Erkrankung aufkommen soll.
Wer geimpft ist und dennoch krank wird, bekommt halt Lohnfortzahlung.

So einfach ist das.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nach dem wie ich höre Vorschläge, für Ungeimpfte bei AU keine Leistung bezahlen- es sieht doch wie eine Pflicht, sich impfen lassen.
> 
> Nur wenn das ist Pflicht - dann unsere Politiker entsprechend sollen sich verantwortlich für die Leute stellen, mit entsprechenden Schaden Ersatz. Falls nach zwingenden Impfungen die Leute bekommen neben Wirkungen.
> ...



Das betrifft nur Ungeimpfte, die in Quarantäne müssen (sogenannte Kontaktpersonen) – und solche, die von vermeidbaren Reisen in Risikogebieten zurückkommen (gilt auch für Geimpfte).

Lässt sich alles dehnen und diskutieren. Vermutlich werden sich Betroffene durch falsche Angaben unsichtbar machen – wie manch anderes ein politischer Rohrkrepierer.


----------



## hucki (23 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Nach dem wie ich höre Vorschläge, für Ungeimpfte bei AU keine Leistung bezahlen- es sieht doch wie eine Pflicht, sich impfen lassen.


Dann hör' mal richtig hin, denn bei AU durch Corona bekommen auch Ungeimpfte weiterhin Leistungen:


> Bei dem Beschluss der Gesundheitsminister geht es um den Ausgleich für Verdienstausfälle durch den Staat bei Quarantäne, etwa wenn man Kontaktperson von Infizierten war. *Unabhängig davon haben Beschäftigte Anspruch auf Lohnfortzahlung durch den Arbeitgeber im Krankheitsfall, also wenn man sich mit Corona infiziert hat.*











						Ungeimpfte: Spätestens ab November kein Quarantäne-Ausgleich
					

Die meisten Nicht-Geimpften in Corona-Quarantäne sollen spätestens ab 1. November keine Lohnentschädigung mehr bekommen. Darauf einigten sich die Gesundheitsminister. Kritiker sehen eine Impfpflicht durch die Hintertür und mangelnden Datenschutz.




					www.br.de


----------



## escride1 (23 September 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Dann hör' mal richtig hin, denn bei AU durch Corona bekommen auch Ungeimpfte weiterhin Leistungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant, habe gestern Abend einen anderen Beitrag gelesen aber gut zu wissen das der Bericht den ich gelesen hatte (BR) nicht ganz zutreffend war.
Muss mich morgen wohl nochmal einlesen, heut nimmer ^^.

Aber kann mir ja auch fast egal sein, hab mich ja auch impfen lassen, für mich, mein Umfeld, meine Kinder.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2021)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das alle Bundesländer gleich umsetzen.









						2G Regeln in BW:  Alle Nachteile für Ungeimpfte
					

Die neue Corona-Verordnung bringt einige Nachteile für Ungeimpfte mit sich. Hier ist eine Liste mit den wichtigsten Punkten.




					www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de
				




Mancher Leute sprechen vom vorauseilenden Gehorsam der dunkelgrünen Verbotsregierung in BaWü.


----------



## s_kraut (23 September 2021)

Ne momentan ist mal wieder Bundesrepublik live....einige Bundesländer preschen vor und verwehren Lohnfortzahlungen im Quarantainefall für Ungeimpfte. Andere warten noch....
Meine Wette: nach der Wahl traut man sich wieder regieren.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 🍿


🍿🍾🍺


----------



## s_kraut (23 September 2021)

🍺🍸🍷🍷🍸🍸....🍺


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> 🍺🍸🍷🍷🍸🍸....🍺


💉


----------



## waldy (23 September 2021)

Na gut,
dann erklären Sie mir wo ist Unterschied zwischen " Freiwillig" Impfung machen.
Oder als " Gezwungene " Pflicht.

Als Beispiel- durch Rote Ampel mit Auto kann man auch so lange fahren " freiwillig" , so lange bist zu zu Stande Geld dafür bezahlen, und freie Punkte hast.
Ich habe es rescheschirt bei Google - ich habe es nicht gefunden - dass bei Rote Ampel " Pflicht" anhalten.
Da steht als " Bußgeldbescheid".
Und diese Bußgeldbescheid umwandeln und als Pflicht vor Ampel anhalten.
So wie es ähnlich mit Impfung. Da steht nichts als Pflichtimpfung. Sondern sogenannten " Bußgeldbescheid" - keine Löhne Zahlung bei Ungeimpfte.
Was wandelt als Pflicht Impfung ganze Sache.
Gruß


----------



## s_kraut (23 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 💉


💉.....🍺🍸🍷🍷🍸🍸....🍺🍺  🤠


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Na gut,
> dann erklären Sie mir wo ist Unterschied zwischen " Freiwillig" Impfung machen.
> Oder als " Gezwungene " Pflicht.
> 
> ...


🍿🥂


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> .....🍺🍸🍷🍷🍸🍸....🍺🍺  🤠


Besoffen und ungeimpft über die rote Ampel, das wird teuer.


----------



## s_kraut (23 September 2021)

Mit der Ampel, geiler Vergleich.

Jeder kann auf das freiwillige Anhalten an der roten Ampel verzichten. Möglicherweise gibt es Leid und Tote..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Mit der Ampel, geiler Vergleich


Bei rot anhalten? Kann man, muss man aber nicht laut Waldy 🤔. Wie beim impfen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich habe es rescheschirt bei Google - ich habe es nicht gefunden - dass bei Rote Ampel " Pflicht" anhalten.


Du musst da nicht bei Google rescherschiren, sondern in der StVO:





__





						§ 37 StVO - Wechsellichtzeichen, Dauerlichtzeichen und Grünpfeil - dejure.org
					

Straßenverkehrs-Ordnung § 37 - (1) 1 Lichtzeichen gehen Vorrangregeln und Vorrang regelnden Verkehrszeichen vor. 2 Wer ein Fahrzeug führt, darf bis zu 10 m...




					dejure.org


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Du musst da nicht bei Google rescherschiren, sondern in der StVO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt kommst du mit rescherschirten Fakten und Quellenangaben an. So funktioniert das in der Szene nicht.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Jetzt kommst du mit rescherschirten Fakten und Quellenangaben an. So funktioniert das in der Szene nicht.


Genau!

Das Isch voll assi maaann!

Wegen Impfen und roter Ampel und so.... 
Was ist der schönste Tod für einen Mann?
...
Beim Vögeln mit einem Ring Fleischwurst um den Hals vom Bierlaster überfahren zu werden.
....
Dazu noch besoffen, geimpft und zugeraucht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2021)

Wir brauchen noch einen Impfspezialist für Leute die sich mit der Entscheidung schwer tun oder Angst vor Spritzen haben.
Wäre vielleicht was fürs Forumstreffen 😉


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wir brauchen noch einen Impfspezialist für Leute die sich mit der Entscheidung schwer tun oder Angst vor Spritzen haben.
> Wäre vielleicht was fürs Forumstreffen 😉
> Anhang anzeigen 56443


Ich bring 3m PG9 Stahlpanzer Rohr mit. 
Den Vogel erledige ich, der bekommt noch
einiges mehr als Biotech.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 September 2021)

Stahlpanzerrohr ist mist,
das ist innen Rauh, da gehen die Pfeile schlecht durch.
(Selbst getestet?
Forentreffen nächstes Jahr wieder in Iffezheim!?!
Frühjahr oder Spätjahr...
Kupa-Rohr besorge ich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2021)

Fehlt nur noch ein Druckluftkompressor und Drucktanks, beides so bis 20 bar.
Und ein Kugelhahn 1 Zoll und ca. 20m Gewebeschlauch 20mm


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2021)

Dann schieße ich damit nicht Sonden Pflanze Spritzen als Bajonett auf. 
Hauptsache Abstand von der Virenschleuder.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2021)

Und Rohrschellen nicht vergessen. Und Panzerklebeband sowie ein Verlängerungskabel CEE16 20m


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Forentreffen nächstes Jahr wieder in Iffezheim!?!


Nein, das ist doch viel zu spät. Wir brauchen jetzt Impferfolge

https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/13...für-durchgeimpfte-in-2021.104894/#post-797481


----------



## s_kraut (23 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei rot anhalten? Kann man, muss man aber nicht 🤔. Wie beim impfen


----------



## kafiphai (24 September 2021)

Am Punkt…


----------



## Frohnius (24 September 2021)

^^ tja so ist es ... 
und trotzdem wird der druck auf die nicht-impfer stärker ...
die aktuellen maßnahmen, nicht geimpfte in quarantäne die lohnfortzahlung zu verweigern macht eher noch misstrauischer ...
da die impfung weitgehend wirkungslos ist, denke ich dass gegen diesen beschluss sicherlich geklagt wird ... 
es ist einfach faktisch falsch, dass die impfung als mittel zur pandemiebekämpfung funktioniert.
nach der wahl werden die maßnahmen noch drastischer oder die politik wird komplett zurückrudern, das wird ganz davon abhängen, was die medien künftig berichten.


----------



## lUnknownl (24 September 2021)

Es war noch nie so einfach wie heute, deutsche jugendliche in den Drogenrausch zu versetzen und ältere alles glauben zu lassen was gerade so in den Sinn kommt. Geld regiert die Welt, die Medien setzen es um, die einen verkaufen ihren Körper für etwas Geld, die anderen für eine Bratwurst mit Senf und lassen gleichzeitig noch mit ihrer DNA herumexperimentieren wie "Versuchskaninchen"?!


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Der Entfall von Entgeldfortzahlung in DE gilt auch nur für Arbeiter und Angestellte, auf Beamte trifft das nicht zu....


LOL, über sich kann ich wirklich nur noch lachen!!!
Geh mal in Behandlung, ein guter Psychologe kann vielleicht deine Lebensfreude zurückholen.


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ^^ tja so ist es ...
> und trotzdem wird der druck auf die nicht-impfer stärker ...
> die aktuellen maßnahmen, nicht geimpfte in quarantäne die lohnfortzahlung zu verweigern macht eher noch misstrauischer ...
> da die impfung weitgehend wirkungslos ist, denke ich dass gegen diesen beschluss sicherlich geklagt wird ...
> ...


Durch häufiges Wiederholen, werden deine Argumente weder stichhaltiger noch wahrer. Wo  ist denn nun der Beweis oder das Argument , dass die Impfung nicht gegen die Pandemie hilft?

Wenn der Staat nichts unternommen hätte wären die heutigen Querdenker, Impfverweigerer etc. diejenigen die ihn am lautesten des Versagens beschuldigen. Leider ist das natürlich nicht beweisbar, denn dann hätten wir wohl gerade die Vollkatasthrphe und das will ja keiner.

Aber  sieh dir kafiphai an, der  kommt jetzt mit immer absurderen Konstruktionen und BEschuldigungen um die Ecke. Das ist einfach nur noch krank diese Art der Argumentation.


----------



## V W (24 September 2021)

Witzig ist vor allem das es nur für Kontaktpersonen gilt die nicht geimpft sind und nicht für für Corona Kranke. Die bekommen in jedem Fall die normale Lohnfortzahlung.
Außerdem ist das ein Gesetzesteil der nur ausgesetzt war solange es nicht genug Impfstoff gab. Da der aber mittlerweile weggeschmissen wird sagt die Politik halt jetzt das die Ausnahme gestrichen wird.


----------



## JesperMP (24 September 2021)

Die Vergleich zu den Ampelkreuzung ist nicht schlecht. Nicht ob es gesetzlich Pflicht ist oder nicht.
Es ist was der einzelne Person sich verhält bei der Ampelkreuzung.
Welchen Person seid ihr ?
1. Keiner soll MIR sagen ob ICH bei roten Licht überfahren darf oder nicht.
2. Wenn ich bei roten Licht überfährt risikiere ICH ein Bussgeld.
3. Wenn ich bei roten Licht überfährt risikiere ich das Leben von ANDERE.


----------



## escride1 (24 September 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Vergleich zu den Ampelkreuzung ist nicht schlecht. Nicht ob es gesetzlich Pflicht ist oder nicht.
> Es ist was der einzelne Person sich verhält bei der Ampelkreuzung.
> Welchen Person seid ihr ?
> 1. Keiner soll MIR sagen ob ICH bei roten Licht überfahren darf oder nicht.
> ...


Das Problem bei solch einer Wenn-Aber-Dann-Gleichung:


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> So funktioniert das in der Szene nicht.


----------



## kafiphai (24 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber sieh dir kafiphai an, der kommt jetzt mit immer absurderen Konstruktionen und BEschuldigungen um die Ecke. Das ist einfach nur noch krank diese Art der Argumentation.


Mäßige dich!
Wurde in der ARD gesendet, wenn du nicht weißt, dann frage!


----------



## Captain Future (24 September 2021)

Die Vergleiche werden auch immer besser.  wie im Kindergarten.
Kleiner Tipp.... Trefft euch privat auf der grünen Wiese und diskutiert dort weiter.


----------



## MFreiberger (24 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp.... Trefft euch privat auf der grünen Wiese und diskutiert dort weiter.


Aber ... was mach ich dann mit dem 🍿?


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Mäßige dich!
> Wurde in der ARD gesendet, wenn du nicht weißt, dann frage!


Es geht nicht um den Fakt an sich, sondern dass du den sofort zu einer neuen Verschwörungstheorie verwurstest. Was genau wolltest du denn damit sagen??? Aber ich kann ohnehin inzwischen sehen, dass du zu denen gehörst, denen man ihren Glauben läßt. Alsdann, viel Erfolg in deinem Verschwörungsleben...


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Die Vergleiche werden auch immer besser.  wie im Kindergarten.
> Kleiner Tipp.... Trefft euch privat auf der grünen Wiese und diskutiert dort weiter.


Das ist der Stammtisch


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 September 2021)

Was mir nicht in die Birne will: Auf dem gesamten Planeten wird geforscht, gemacht und getan damit die Scheiße aufhört. Milliarden werden investiert um Impfstoffe zu entwickeln - und alles was den Impfgegnern als Begründung einfällt, um die Impfung abzulehnen, ist "nö" ?!? Warum???


----------



## kafiphai (24 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Fakt an sich, sondern dass du den sofort zu einer neuen Verschwörungstheorie verwurstest. Was genau wolltest du denn damit sagen???


Schau, ein Politiker sagt, dass für Beamte ein Entfall der Entgeldfortzahlung nicht zutrifft.
Nicht mehr, aber gewiss nicht weniger!
Kann dieses Virus denn einen Beamten von einem Arbeiter unterscheiden, oder wieso darf der Staatsapparat (vorläufig) unbehandelt bleiben…


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei rot anhalten? Kann man, muss man aber nicht laut Waldy 🤔. Wie beim impfen...


Ich fühle mich in meinen Persönlichkeitsrechten auch jedes mal eingeschränkt, wenn ich an einer roten Ampel halten muss. Warum zwingt man uns eigentlich dazu? Und was geht es mich überhaupt an, wenn Kinder oder alte Menschen an der Fußgängerampel grün haben und die Straße überqueren (wollen)? Das ist doch denen ihre Sache! Oder folge ich nur dem Lemminge-Effekt, weil ich ja ein Herdentier bin? Wir sollten uns durch so eine rote Ampel nicht verarschen lassen! Das ist doch alles nur Panikmache! Nie wieder rote Ampeln!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 September 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> ...
> Beim Vögeln mit einem Ring Fleischwurst um den Hals vom Bierlaster überfahren zu werden.
> ....
> Dazu noch besoffen, geimpft und zugeraucht.



Hahaha, mit Saufen und Rauchen habe ich inzwischen aufgehört!


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Schau, ein Politiker sagt, dass für Beamte ein Entfall der Entgeldfortzahlung nicht zutrifft.
> Nicht mehr, aber gewiss nicht weniger!
> Kann dieses Virus denn einen Beamten von einem Arbeiter unterscheiden, oder wieso darf der Staatsapparat (vorläufig) unbehandelt bleiben…


Wenn dem so ist, dann ist das keine Begründung für irgendwas und deine Ur-Argumentation wird davon in keinester Weise unterstützt. Das ist nur ein neuer Fall von "Ich such mir irgendeine Ungereimtheit und bringe die als Gegenargument!" Auf dieser Basis will ich mit dir nicht diskutieren, das ist Affengequatsche und Querdenkergeheul.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (24 September 2021)

Den Winter abwarten. Dann sind wir schlauer und sehen hoffentlicht wer recht gehabt hat. 
ich binn mal gespannt wie das ganze über 25 Jahr in die Geschichtsbücher steht.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 September 2021)

Kann nur wiederholen, Darwin, natürliche Selektion, die Dümmsten sterben aus


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 September 2021)

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Am Punkt…


Darin heißt es, es sind in einem Zeitraum seit Mitte August:


2146 der >60-jährigen an Covid 19 erkrankt
davon waren 1147 voll geimpft
das sind 53,45%

Das wird voller Überzeugung sehr lautstark geäußert.
Kafi weiß natürlich, was an dieser Milchmädchenrechnung nicht stimmt. Darum postet er ja diesen Beitrag.

*Gerald Hauser, österreichischer Politiker, Abgeordneter zum Nationalrat und ehemaliger Bürgermeister von St. Jakob in Defereggen, kommentiert darin wörtlich:

"... 53,45% der doppelt Geimpften in diesen Kalenderwochen Covid 19 bekommen haben. So, dass sind die Fakten! Diese Fakten passen ihnen nicht! Im Ausschuss muss ich mir vom Kollegen ... anhören, dass ich eine Statistik nicht lesen kann. Heute muss ich mir anhören, dass wir Fakenews verbreiten. Das ist 1 zu 1 aus den Berichten des AGES entnommen,  ... das ist die Information des Bundes, die man ihnen verschweigen will ..."*

Ich schmeiß mich bald weg vor lachen. Der Typ merkt gar nicht, wie blöd er ist. Aber immer volle Fresse und immer voller Überzeugung! Und die meisten erkennen den Irrtum nicht einmal! Und das ist kein Einzelfall. Es gibt so viele solcher Spinner um uns herum, die das Maul aufreißen aber nicht 1 und 1 zusammenzählen können.


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2021)

@Onkel Dagobert 
Wie geil ist das denn? 
Das wird in 20 Jahren noch im Statistikmodul an der Uni verwendet werden.


----------



## s_kraut (24 September 2021)

Hat einer ne zahl wieviel von dem impfdurchbrüchen Astra gekriegt haben ?


----------



## escride1 (24 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Hat einer ne zahl wieviel von dem impfdurchbrüchen Astra gekriegt haben ?







__





						RKI  -  Impfen - Wirksamkeit (Stand: 13.10.2022)
					






					www.rki.de
				




Schutz gegen Erkrankung: 80%
Schutz gegen schweren Verlauf bei einer Erkrankung: 95%


----------



## vollmi (24 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich in meinen Persönlichkeitsrechten auch jedes mal eingeschränkt, wenn ich an einer roten Ampel halten muss. Warum zwingt man uns eigentlich dazu? Und was geht es mich überhaupt an, wenn Kinder oder alte Menschen an der Fußgängerampel grün haben und die Straße überqueren (wollen)? Das ist doch denen ihre Sache! Oder folge ich nur dem Lemminge-Effekt, weil ich ja ein Herdentier bin? Wir sollten uns durch so eine rote Ampel nicht verarschen lassen! Das ist doch alles nur Panikmache! Nie wieder rote Ampeln!


Geht doch schon früher los. Die zwingen mich ein Zertifikat bei mir zu tragen, das den Nachweis erbringt, dass ich zum Führen eines Kfz befähigt bin. Das geht doch nun wirklich keinen was an!!!! Noch eins !


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2021)

Wir können eigentlich auf alle Regeln verzichten, die Staatsform nennt sich Anarchie,
kann funktionieren, sollange man nicht selber betroffen ist.


----------



## kafiphai (24 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Kafi weiß natürlich, was an dieser Milchmädchenrechnung nicht stimmt.


Bitte erkläre es mir.


----------



## der_schmuu (24 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Schau, ein Politiker sagt, dass für Beamte ein Entfall der Entgeldfortzahlung nicht zutrifft.
> Nicht mehr, aber gewiss nicht weniger!
> Kann dieses Virus denn einen Beamten von einem Arbeiter unterscheiden, oder wieso darf der Staatsapparat (vorläufig) unbehandelt bleiben…


Nein aber darum geht es auch nicht.
Die Besoldung von Beamten ist gesetzlich festgeschrieben. Das Infektionsschutzsgesetz reicht hier wohl nicht aus um Eingriffe bei der Besoldung zu machen. Bei den Staatsdienern ist das Thema einfach gesetzlich anders geregelt als beim "normalen" Arbeitnehmer.
Die Entgeldfortzahlung betrifft aber in erster Linie die Firmen die dieses Geld beantragen.
Da es aktuell noch kein Gesetz gibt das dich zwingt deinen Impfstatus bei deiner Firma vorzuweisen ist das Gesetz in seiner jetzigen Form völlig für die Tonne.


----------



## escride1 (24 September 2021)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Da es aktuell noch kein Gesetz gibt das dich zwingt deinen Impfstatus bei deiner Firma vorzuweisen ist das Gesetz in seiner jetzigen Form völlig für die Tonne.


In einigen Bereichen gibt es diese Auskunftspflicht seit dem 10.09.2021, in anderen bereits länger!
Eine Firma kann auch ein Krankenhaus sein, dort besteht die Pflicht zur Auskunft.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 September 2021)

> Da es aktuell noch kein Gesetz gibt das dich zwingt deinen Impfstatus bei deiner Firma vorzuweisen ist das Gesetz in seiner jetzigen Form völlig für die Tonne.



Stimmt so nicht, du bist nicht verpflichtet, deinen Impfstatus vorzuweisen, aber wenn du es nicht vorweisen willst, bekommst du eben kein Geld.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Bitte erkläre es mir.


Ich werde aber jetzt nicht recherchieren, wie viele >60-jährige Einwohner ihr habt. Des weiteren gehe ich davon aus, dass schätzungsweise 80% der >60-jährigen Österreicher zweifach geimpft sind. Vermutlich sind es in dieser Altersgruppe eher noch etwas mehr. Wenn man jetzt von 999 erkrankten Ungeimpften und von 1147 erkrankten Zweifachgeimpften ausgeht, dann ist der Anteil der erkrankten Ungeimpften um ein Vielfaches höher als der Anteil der erkrankten Zweifachgeimpften.

Zahlenbeispiel gefällig?

>60-jährige: 2.000.000 {angenommen}
davon 80% 2x-geimpft: 1.600.000 {angenommen}
davon 20% nicht 2x-geimpft: 400.000 {angenommen}
erkrankte 2x-geimpfte: 1147 {Top-Rede von Gerald Hauser}
erkrankte nicht 2x-geimpfte: 999 {Top-Rede von Gerald Hauser}
-> Anteil erkrankter 2x-geimpfter: 0,0716875%
-> Anteil erkrankter nicht 2x-geimpfter: 0,24975%
Das bedeutet, die Wahrscheinlichkeit als Ungeimpfter zu erkranken ist laut den genannten Zahlen in etwa 3,5 mal größer. Wobei das für mich ein überraschend schlechtes Ergebnis ist. Ab wer weiß, was an den genannten Zahlen noch alles nicht stimmt. Wer so viel Mist erzählt, dem kann man einfach nichts mehr glauben.

{insert} Wenn man eine Impfquote von 90% annimmt, dann liegt bei o.g. Zahlen das Verhältnis bereits bei ca. 1:7,8! {/insert}

Um das tatsächliche Impfergebnis zu beurteilen, muss man fairerweise auch die Schwere der Erkrankung betrachten, welche zwischen den genannten Gruppierungen vermutlich sehr verschieden ausfällt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch ein Druckluftkompressor und Drucktanks, beides so bis 20 bar.
> Und ein Kugelhahn 1 Zoll und ca. 20m Gewebeschlauch 20mm


Wen gewünscht kann ich 240bar Druckluft mitbringen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 September 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wen gewünscht kann ich 240bar Druckluft mitbringen.


Da braucht man dann auch kein Pflaster mehr sondern zwei Korken pro Impfung.


----------



## Mirko123 (24 September 2021)

...


kafiphai schrieb:


> Am Punkt…




Ist das der österreichische Politiker, der auch Pudelmützen statt Helme für Motorradfahrer fordert? Der Crash- Test vom höchsten Berg Österreichs hat ja gezeigt: der Helm war demoliert, die Pudelmütze noch ganz nachdem man die runtergeworfen hatte!
... aber vielleicht verwechsel ich da auch was


----------



## kafiphai (24 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> -> Anteil erkrankter 2x-geimpfter: 0,0716875%
> -> Anteil erkrankter nicht 2x-geimpfter: 0,24975%


Vielen Dank für die Arbeit!


----------



## Frohnius (24 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Durch häufiges Wiederholen, werden deine Argumente weder stichhaltiger noch wahrer. Wo  ist denn nun der Beweis oder das Argument , dass die Impfung nicht gegen die Pandemie hilft?
> 
> Wenn der Staat nichts unternommen hätte wären die heutigen Querdenker, Impfverweigerer etc. diejenigen die ihn am lautesten des Versagens beschuldigen. Leider ist das natürlich nicht beweisbar, denn dann hätten wir wohl gerade die Vollkatasthrphe und das will ja keiner.
> 
> Aber  sieh dir kafiphai an, der  kommt jetzt mit immer absurderen Konstruktionen und BEschuldigungen um die Ecke. Das ist einfach nur noch krank diese Art der Argumentation.


schon mal sachlich nachgedacht wie du deine behauptungen beweisen willst / kannst ? 
nur weil du den mainstream-quatsch nachplapperst ist daran noch lange nichts als richtig bewiesen ...
im gegenteil .. schau das video ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Arbeit!


Bitte! Ich habe heute etwas Zeit.
Das Zahlenbeispiel beruhte auf einer Impfquote von 80% (Verhältnis 1:3,5).
Bei 90% Impfquote der >60-jährigen, was auch denkbar wäre(?), läge das Verhältnis bei dem genannten Erkrankungsstand übrigens schon bei 1:7,8!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 September 2021)

Ich muss jetzt noch ein letztes mal auf diesen Spitzenpolitiker aus Österreich zurück kommen. Am Ende seiner Top-Rede nennt er noch lautstark Zahlen der in Europa im Zusammenhang mit Covid-19-Impfungen verstorbenen Menschen. Diese Zahl erscheint recht hoch, ist aber dennoch nur 1/100 der in Europa bisher an der Krankheit Verstorbener (14.161 : 1.277.802). Und bisher ist nur ein relativ kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung erkrankt, aber ein großer Teil wurde bereits geimpft!


----------



## escride1 (24 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt noch ein letztes mal auf diesen Spitzenpolitiker aus Österreich zurück kommen. Am Ende seiner Top-Rede nennt er noch lautstark Zahlen der in Europa im Zusammenhang mit Covid-19-Impfungen verstorbenen Menschen. Diese Zahl erscheint recht hoch, ist aber dennoch nur 1/100 der in Europa bisher an der Krankheit Verstorbener (14.161 : 1.277.802). Und bisher ist nur ein relativ kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung erkrankt, aber ein großer Teil wurde bereits geimpft!











						EMA-Datenbank zeigt keine bestätigten Impf-Nebenwirkungen
					

Impfskeptiker führen häufig Zahlen der Europäischen Medizinagentur (EMA) an, wenn sie auf angebliche Gefahren der Impfung hinweisen. Doch die Meldungen in der EMA-Datenbank sind keine bestätigten Nebenwirkungen. Ein #Faktenfuchs.




					www.br.de
				




Nur die Verweigerer die alle wissenschaftlichen Belege als "mainstream-quatsch" abtun (Totschlagargument), können die Zahlen nicht verstehen und nutzen diese für die alles aussagende gültige wissenschaftlich bewiesene Todesrate wegen Impfungen.


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> schon mal sachlich nachgedacht wie du deine behauptungen beweisen willst / kannst ?
> nur weil du den mainstream-quatsch nachplapperst ist daran noch lange nichts als richtig bewiesen ...
> im gegenteil .. schau das video ...


Hab ich ja  geschrieben, das ist nicht beweisbar (Gott sei Dank), denn dann hätte man nichts machen müssen, mehr Kranke, mehr Tote (und das ist unbestreitbar) und auf der anderen Seite nicht behaupten können, mit wäre alles besser gewesen.

Aber ok, wenn du glaubst, nur weil viele etwas sagen ist  das Mainstream und damit falsch, seit stolz auf dich, ein echter Querdenker.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 September 2021)

Der September geht ja nicht mehr lange, aber wenn es nach Herrn Wendler geht, sind da die meisten Geimpften tot.









						#failoftheweek: Querdenker prophezeien unseren Tod. Und jetzt? | BR.de
					

Hurra, wir leben noch! Obwohl Querdenker immer wieder das Massensterben von Geimpfen vorhersagen, sterben vor allem die Ungeimpften. Und es ist bei Weitem nicht die einzige falsche Prognose. Je mehr die Verschwörungstheorien auf die Realität treffen, umso radikaler werden die Querdenker...




					www.br.de
				




Was mich da etwas wundert, dass die alle zur gleichen Zeit sterben, wo doch die ersten schon Ende letzten Jahres geimpft wurden und andere erst vor Kurzem. Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich an den Microchips, welche geimpft wurden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich an den Microchips, welche geimpft wurden.


Vermutlich wenn Bill Gates den roten Knopf drückt.

Aber im Ernst, es ist erschreckend das diese Dummschwätzer ihre Glaubwürdigkeit nicht verlieren, zumindest bei ihren Anhängern. Bei den anderen war sie ja eh nie vorhanden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 September 2021)

escride1 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Impfpflicht. Punkt, Basta!
> 
> Es gibt aber einen Vorschlag für ein Modell das vorsieht das derjenige der sich einfach so aus Jux und Dollerei nicht impfen lassen will selbst für seine Erkrankung aufkommen soll.
> Wer geimpft ist und dennoch krank wird, bekommt halt Lohnfortzahlung.
> ...



Ja, so einfach ist das.
Und macht gleich ein ganzes Fass auf, wie man sonst noch unsere bisherige Solidargemeinschaft abschaffen kann.

Glaub der SPS Programmierer könnte auch einen höheren Beitrag in der Krankenversicherung vertragen, hauptsächlich Sitzend, viel Stress, ist ja eine freie Entscheidung diesen Beruf auszuüben. Da kann ein höherer Beitrag oder ggf. ein entfallen der Leistungszahlung z.B. bei Prostatakrebs durchs ständige sitzen nicht schaden, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Oberchefe (25 September 2021)

> Und macht gleich ein ganzes Fass auf, wie man sonst noch unsere bisherige Solidargemeinschaft abschaffen kann.
> 
> Glaub der SPS Programmierer könnte auch einen höheren Beitrag in der Krankenversicherung vertragen, hauptsächlich Sitzend, viel Stress, ist ja eine freie Entscheidung diesen Beruf auszuüben. Da kann ein höherer Beitrag oder ggf. ein entfallen der Leistungszahlung z.B. bei Prostatakrebs durchs ständige sitzen nicht
> schaden, so einfach ist das.



Bei der Kaskoversicherung vom Auto zahlst du auch mal mehr oder weniger Beitrag, je nachdem in welchem Landkreis du wohnst, und da kannst du noch nicht mal was machen wenn andere viele Schäden verursachen. Und wo bleibt da die Solidargemeinschaft?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Bei der Kaskoversicherung vom Auto zahlst du auch mal mehr oder weniger Beitrag, je nachdem in welchem Landkreis du wohnst, und da kannst du noch nicht mal was machen wenn andere viele Schäden verursachen. Und wo bleibt da die Solidargemeinschaft?


Ich sag ja, warum das nicht auch noch viel weiter ausrollen wie jetzt geplant.

Popostecker Spahn im Alter, Stuhlinkontinenz, kann er den Spaß selber zahlen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 September 2021)

Mensch Thomas, wenn du schon sitzende Tätigkeiten und Schließmuskeltraining als Risikosportarten einstufst, dann bist du wohl auch einer dieser Beamten?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vermutlich wenn Bill Gates den roten Knopf drückt...


Neenee, das machen die Naniten selbst. Das habe ich gestern erst im Fernsehen gesehen. Die sprechen sich untereinander ab und schlagen dann zu.

Aber Spaß beiseite, an solchen Nano-Robotern wird tatsächlich geforscht.


----------



## jensemann (27 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich an den Microchips, welche geimpft wurden.


...und ich wundere mich, warum ich in letzter Zeit kein Handy mehr brauche zum Telefonieren....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2021)

Ja @waldy,

jetzt fängst du hier so ein Thema an und lässt nichts mehr von dir hören.
Auf deine Beiträge hierzu habe ich mich schon sehr gefreut.


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Neenee, das machen die Naniten selbst.





> Beide Nanitenarten ließen sich durch einen Elektromagnetischen Impuls (EMP) zerstören.


Hat das schon mal jemand mit dem COVID-19 versucht?


----------



## waldy (27 September 2021)

Hallo
Ja, mich interessiert immer noch Antwort auf meine Frage, was bedeutet " Freiwillig", und was bedeutet als " Pflicht".
Es wird gerade nicht immer erläutern " Pflicht"- sondern begrenzt als wir " Dürfen" , oder für bestimmte Sachen bestraft ( z.B. ohne Impfung Sie dürfen nicht da rein, oder in da rein kommen).

So wie war Beispiel mit Verkehr von oberige Antworten:
"... Fahrstreifen darf nicht benutzt werden ..."

Es sieht ähnlich aus
" Ohne 3 G Nachweise darf man nicht rein kommen"

Und bei Impfung, hat jemand von euch CE -Kennzeichnung  oder Zertifizierung von diese Spritze gesehen?

Oder hat jemand versucht bei Impfung nach Zertifizierung nachfragen?

Gruß


----------



## s_kraut (27 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ja, mich interessiert immer noch Antwort auf meine Frage, was bedeutet " Freiwillig", und was bedeutet als " Pflicht".
> Es wird gerade nicht immer erläutern " Pflicht"- sondern begrenzt als wir " Dürfen" , oder für bestimmte Sachen bestraft ( z.B. ohne Impfung Sie dürfen nicht da rein, oder in da rein kommen).
> 
> ...


Geil

Nein ich hab nicht nach dem CE auf der Spritze gefragt. 
Auch nicht nach dem CE des Bohrers beim Zahnarzt.

Ansonsten geht´s mir gut!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ja, mich interessiert immer noch Antwort auf meine Frage, was bedeutet " Freiwillig", und was bedeutet als " Pflicht".
> Es wird gerade nicht immer erläutern " Pflicht"- sondern begrenzt als wir " Dürfen" , oder für bestimmte Sachen bestraft ( z.B. ohne Impfung Sie dürfen nicht da rein, oder in da rein kommen).
> 
> ...


Hast du schon wieder was genommen?


----------



## waldy (27 September 2021)

" Hast du schon wieder was genommen?" - habe ich was etwas besonderes gefragt, dass deine IQ auf die Grenze gestoßen ist?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2021)

Ja das lesen deiner Beiträge führt mich
an meine Grenzen, da hast du recht.


----------



## Oberchefe (27 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Und bei Impfung, hat jemand von euch CE -Kennzeichnung oder Zertifizierung von diese Spritze gesehen?


Und wenn du am Ertrinken bist und es wirft dir jemand einen Rettungsring, frägst du dann auch nach dem CE-Zeichen des Rettungsrings?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ja, mich interessiert immer noch Antwort auf meine Frage, was bedeutet " Freiwillig", und was bedeutet als " Pflicht".


Freiwillig bedeutet man muss etwas nicht machen, nur aus freien Stücken kann man es machen. Pflicht bedeutet, man muss etwas unter bestimmten Umständen machen.

Und nein, es gibt keine Impfpflicht


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> ( z.B. ohne Impfung Sie dürfen nicht da rein, oder in da rein kommen)


Das nennt man auch Hausrecht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Es sieht ähnlich aus
> " Ohne 3 G Nachweise darf man nicht rein kommen"


Macht ja auch Sinn


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Und bei Impfung, hat jemand von euch CE -Kennzeichnung oder Zertifizierung von diese Spritze gesehen?


Kommentar kann ich mir wohl sparen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Oder hat jemand versucht bei Impfung nach Zertifizierung nachfragen?


Ich habe den "Beipackzettel" im Impfzentrum erhalten, wie alle anderen auch und habe ihn auch gelesen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Und bei Impfung, hat jemand von euch CE -Kennzeichnung  oder Zertifizierung von diese Spritze gesehen?


Was hat CE mit Spritzen zu tun? Das ist doch eine Kategorie im Führerschein ...


----------



## infomike (28 September 2021)

Und ich habe sogar in meinem Impfausweis eine Chargennummer sowie die genaue Bezeichnung des Impstoffes drin stehen. So 2 kleine Aufkleber die auch noch abgestempelt und Unterschrieben wurden!

........ hat mir noch jemand etwas 🍿?? .......


----------



## s_kraut (28 September 2021)

infomike schrieb:


> Und ich habe sogar in meinem Impfausweis eine Chargennummer sowie die genaue Bezeichnung des Impstoffes drin stehen. So 2 kleine Aufkleber die auch noch abgestempelt und Unterschrieben wurden!
> 
> ........ hat mir noch jemand etwas 🍿?? .......


Ist der Stift dokumentenecht nach ISO-12757-2?

.... 🍿.....


----------



## infomike (28 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ist der Stift dokumentenecht nach ISO-12757-2?


Klar! war ja mein eigener den ich dem Arzt nach einer gründlichen Reinigung mit Desinfektionsmittel in die Hand gegeben habe.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 September 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> .. mich interessiert immer noch Antwort auf meine Frage, was bedeutet " Freiwillig", und was bedeutet als " Pflicht"...


Waldy, weil du so ein netter und sympathischer Typ bist, erkläre ich es dir.

"Freiwillig" bedeutet, du kannst eine Sache ganz alleine für dich entscheiden und nimmst damit alle mögliche Folgen deiner Entscheidung eigenständig und billigend in Kauf. "Pflicht" bedeutet, es entscheiden andere für dich und du nimmst alle Folgen mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig in Kauf.

"Freiwillig" und "Pflicht" korrelieren oftmals. Man kann sich zum Beispiel durch eine freiwillige Entscheidung ganz bewusst einer Pflicht unterziehen. In diesem Fall ist die Konsequenz bekannt und somit kalkulierbar.

Man kann sich aber durch eine freiwillige Entscheidung auch ziemlich unfreiwillig einer Pflicht entziehen, so wie die vierfach-Eltern im folgenden Video. In diesem Beispiel ist das Risiko bekannt und wird einfach aus freiwilliger Entscheidung ignoriert.


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Oktober 2021)

Wir haben den 2. Oktober und ich lebe noch. Ich glaube mit meinem Chp stimmt was nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wir haben den 2. Oktober und ich lebe noch. Ich glaube mit meinem Chp stimmt was nicht.


Tja, da waren die Aussagen des oder der selbsternannten Spezialisten doch falsch. Wer hätte es gedacht. 

Ich könnte jetzt sagen derjenige sollte sich wieder auf Schlagermusik konzentrieren aber ich bin mir unsicher was ich schlimmer finde.


----------



## Captain Future (2 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wir haben den 2. Oktober und ich lebe noch. Ich glaube mit meinem Chp stimmt was nicht.


Stimmt ich auch noch


----------



## jensemann (4 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Tja, da waren die Aussagen des oder der selbsternannten Spezialisten doch falsch. Wer hätte es gedacht.


Vielleicht hat sich der "Spezialist" auch vertan und meinte, dass AB Mitte September die Geimpften sterben. Wer später geimpft wurde, stirbt auch später. Die Chips ließen sich bestimmt nicht synchronisieren (wann läuft bei M$-Software schon was wie es soll?) und es wurde einfach ein Timer aktiviert.
Vielleicht ist das Geräusch in meinen Ohren doch nur ein Tinitus und nicht das Empfangssignal.


----------

